#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*


    crossorigin="anonymous">



<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]            




*Editorial Reviews*
*A. Stephen, Transactions Journal Series*
1998 ...This book provides both a sound introduction to PVT and its application in reservoir engineering, and a wealth of detail and reference material for the more experienced engineer. 

*L. Dake, Reservoir Engineer, August 1998*
...Sometimes a book demands to be written. One of the best examples of this is the first SPE monograph of Pressure Buildup and Glow Tests and Wells. (1966), Matthews and Russell, which collected and collated, for the first time, the theories on well testing postulated in myriad papers on the subject since the 1940s. I believe the Dr. Danesh has satisfied a similar demand with his authoritative book on PVT / Phase behaviour. Such a modern compilation of all the developments in these complex subjects is long overdue and the book is thorough and thoughtfully written by an expert in these subjects....The chapters include a review of basic thermodynamics and classification of hydrocarbon systems, fluid sampling and laboratory experiments, correlations of PVT properties (which we all rely upon), phase equilibria and equations of state for complex hydrocarbon systems, gas injection and, of particular importance, how to input PVT data to compositional numerical simulation models.
Dr.  Danesh's book is one that will travel with me  everywhere in my suitcase.      




*Product Details**Hardcover:* 400 pages*Publisher:* Elsevier Science; 1st reprint 2001 edition (May 1, 1998)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 0444821961*ISBN-13:* 978-0444821966* Product Dimensions: *  9.7 x 6.7 x 0.8 inches*  Price:     $171.00   
*Download  link for free : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


See More: Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## ahmedsisy

Thank You

----------


## mhelmy

Thank you very much

----------


## mhelmy

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## davidonio

Thank You

----------


## Joao da Silva

Thank you.

----------


## naelnainggolan

Thank You

----------


## ukrishnan

Thank You

----------


## naelnainggolan

Thank You

----------


## albert

Thank you

----------


## Faisal

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

See More: Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## sumit_alok

Thank You

----------


## Joao da Silva

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]            
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Mohamed,
it seems that the book is
"Hydrocarbon Phase Behavior"
by Tarek Ahmed.
Do you have Danesh's book?
Regards.
Jo&atilde;o

----------


## wabouthebest

Thank you very much

----------


## atif53

Thank You

----------


## engrfaisal

i cannot download the file

----------


## sebaversa

Thank You

----------


## triple a

Thank You

----------


## gemmps

Thank YOu

----------


## dany3000

Thank You

----------


## dany3000

Thank You

----------


## dany3000

Thank You

See More: Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## hhooman

Thank You

----------


## garavind148

Thank You

----------


## hhooman

It is not the book by Danesh ! file is the the one by Tareq

----------


## serik

Thank You

----------


## islamselim

Thank You

----------


## aalmatar

Thank You

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## BillSmiff

Thank you

----------


## Ibrahim

Thank You

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## shols

Thank you

----------


## xmo0odyx

thank you

See More: Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## kay

Thank You

----------


## parsoo

book please

----------


## fyrous

Thank You

----------


## askafi

Thank you

----------


## shebel

Thank You

----------


## shebel

please upload again

----------


## thuggy

Thank You

----------


## mahmoudkhalifa

thank you

----------


## kdd

Thank You

----------


## drovers

thanks alot

See More: Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## khalid290

Thank You

----------


## pisco35

the file is no longer available on that link  :Frown:

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks, I Need This Book

----------


## DJAMELKHERROUBI

thanks

----------


## petro7

love you friend!!!

----------


## ramgia

Hi, the file have been removed !!

----------


## frndtruly

The link is not working ...plz repost.

----------

the file is not there, would you kindly put right link please. thank you.

----------


## saadi

pls upload it again it is not there now

----------


## evil

Thank You

----------


## zlith

plz upload the file again, the file has been deleted

See More: Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## stingy39

File not found or unavailable.

----------


## ingsolis

Thank you

----------


## Hec

thank you

----------


## bigneer34

very Good

----------


## bigneer34

link Expire

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

PVT and Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids (Developments in Petroleum Science)
by Ali Danesh



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


And Dear Joao da Silva

Hydrocarbon Phase Behavior (Contributions in Petroleum Geology and Engineering)
by Tarek H. Ahmed 

-No Picture-

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## m_abd_elkhalik

can u reupload this book again please as this link is no longer work

----------


## zhangxiyu

File not found or unavailable

----------


## chabanf

The link is not working, could you please update it.

----------


## anwarahmad

Can anyone upload again since there was an error.

----------


## earthworm

thanks  good jobs

See More: Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## jokotole212

I cannot find the file...
The file not found or Unavailable...
If you don't mind
Would you send me the correct link ?

Thanks

----------


## DrKnow

thanks so  much

----------


## Athon

> Dear Brothers
> 
> PVT and Phase Behaviour of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids (Developments in Petroleum Science)
> by Ali Danesh
> 
> 
> 
> Link for Download
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




Thank you

----------


## fattahmine

many thakxx brother

----------


## fattahmine

many thaks brother can u reupload it plz

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

